# Finding a breeder in Saint Louis, MO



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

So I am currently beginning to start my search for my next puppy! I am wanting to wait another 1 - 1 1/2, so I am wanting to really do my research and find what I want temperment, hips, elbow, and all around health wise. After many forum readings and one on ones I am loving the DDR/Czech dogs but I am really open to anything. I had big plans for my current dog and because I jumped on the first chance to get this wonderful breed I am now the proud parent of a GSD with HD. I have accepted it and moved on and I love her and all of her faults, but I am wanting a dog I can compete with. I was hoping someone would have a couple names where I could start my search or some personal experiences! Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out Crooked Creek Ranch. They're in MO, I believe near St. Louis. Fabulous dogs. Great people to talk to. If you're a member of the GSDC on facebook, Cheryl Goede's dogs are from CCR. They're several times over repeat customers of CCR.

Also, if you aren't opposed to having a puppy shipped to you or driving a distance, you can check out Weberhaus, Gildaf, and Shraderhaus. Could even look at Huerta Hof. 

http://www.weberhausgsd.com/

http://crookedcreekranch1.com/

http://schraderhausk9.com/

http://www.gildafk9.com/

http://teamhuertahof.com/


----------

